# Software to correct Rokinon 14mm mustache distortion anyone?



## cayenne (Dec 5, 2012)

Hi all,

I recently got the Rokinon 14mm...and love it.
I remember on threads here...someone mentioned software or a plugin for aperture that you could use to correct the mustache distortion of the lens.

I can't seem to find that...anyone have a name or link?

Thanks in advance,

cayenne


----------



## NWPhil (Dec 5, 2012)

http://helpx.adobe.com/x-productkb/multi/lens-profile-support-lightroom-4.html

rokinon=samyang=bower

Adobe lists the lens under samyang , but it's all the same


----------



## cayenne (Dec 6, 2012)

NWPhil said:


> http://helpx.adobe.com/x-productkb/multi/lens-profile-support-lightroom-4.html
> 
> rokinon=samyang=bower
> 
> Adobe lists the lens under samyang , but it's all the same



Thanks for the reply...

I should have mentioned I don't have adobe, I"m using Aperture 3...so, either need a plug in for that, or standalone.
Open source would be preferable. I've read that UFRaw would do it...but can't seem to find a version of that for 5D3 and this lens...so, still looking.

Thanks,

C


----------



## NWPhil (Dec 6, 2012)

when searching on the web use "samyang" as brans instead...and the correction will be with lens itself. With Adobe, each camera you register, has it's own lens library.
Sure, apples and oranges, but same principle I will assuume, as I don't use Aperture.


----------



## opiuman (Dec 6, 2012)

Is it me or do I not see samyang under this list when searching for it?



NWPhil said:


> http://helpx.adobe.com/x-productkb/multi/lens-profile-support-lightroom-4.html
> 
> rokinon=samyang=bower
> 
> Adobe lists the lens under samyang , but it's all the same


----------



## Standard (Dec 6, 2012)

> Is it me or do I not see samyang under this list when searching for it?



Nah. I don't see it either. But try this profile:
http://joopsnijder.blogspot.com/2012/03/lightroom-lens-profile-for-samyang-14.html

or Markus Keinath's profile. A great read on the lens too:
http://www.4photos.de/test/Samyang-14mm-2.8-en.html

You can also use PTLens:
http://epaperpress.com/ptlens/


----------



## Brand B (Dec 15, 2012)

cayenne said:


> NWPhil said:
> 
> 
> > http://helpx.adobe.com/x-productkb/multi/lens-profile-support-lightroom-4.html
> ...



I have the same lens and camera, and I'm using PT lens:

http://www.epaperpress.com/ptlens/

$25 for the license. Gets you a standalone app and a plug-in for either Aperture or Lightroom. Only nitpick for me is the result is a tiff file that's double the size of the raw. Time to correct the file on my three-year-old MacBook Pro is about five seconds.


----------



## cayenne (Dec 15, 2012)

Brand B said:


> cayenne said:
> 
> 
> > NWPhil said:
> ...



Thanks!!

I"ve downloaded PTLense...using the 10 free trial images you can do...so far is pretty good.
I think I'll spot for the $25..seems to be a good tool, and images are looking good.

I'm guessing that best workflow for this, is to do all your adjustments first, and use PTLens as the final piece before exporting out as jpg or keeping as tiff?

C


----------



## Brand B (Dec 16, 2012)

That's what I've been doing.


----------



## extremeinstability (Dec 16, 2012)

opiuman said:


> Is it me or do I not see samyang under this list when searching for it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



For those using Adobe I got mine here: http://www.adobe.com/support/download/destail.jsp?ftpID=5492 
Download the adobe lens profile downloader. In there change Camera make to Canon then under lens it is way down the list at the bottom listed as samyang. Then in the raw converter it's under Canon.


----------

